# Nakamichi CD400 w/ Aux



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nakamichi CD400 CD-400 CD Player DIN with AUX Input - eBay (item 300404746125 end time Mar-15-10 13:34:53 PDT)

WooT!


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bump due to dumbass bidder.


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Relisted here, I forgot to update the link!

Nakamichi CD400 CD-400 CD Player DIN with AUX Input - eBay (item 300410310484 end time Mar-30-10 11:25:19 PDT)


----------

